# Try drinking Hot Water for IBS problems....



## sturaga (Sep 3, 2002)

I had IBS for years after I gave birth to my daughter. I was going through a spiritual book on the saint Shirdi Sai of India and found this beautiful advice. He advices another sage to drink hot water instead of cold water to improve the digestive system. I tried for a week and I feel very much better. Basically, I replaced drinking cold water with either warm or moderately hot water. No flatulence, smooth stools and less urges. Its true for me and by God's grace, I hope this will work for many of you. Only after I tried this and it worked for me , I understood why many chinese drink hot water instead of cold water. Just wanted to share with you.Below is the link to the site from where I got this beautiful saviour remedy. web page


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi God love!Yes, Ice water goes right through me! I try to drink it cool or room temperature. Drinking 64 oz a day helps me a lot. I really feel better when I'm conscious of drinking water.I'll check out that site, too.Thanx. Much love and light to you, michele-


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Hot or warm water was my mother "remedy" for EVERYTHING and I still drink warm water most of the time and sip hot water if I have a tummy ache or indigestion (THE BEST for indigestion - hot water). We always teased her about it, but I swear, it DOES work for just about everything!Cindy


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Even on the hottest day I put my glass of water in the microwave to warm it up. Family and friends always say the Yuck word, but I am more comfortable drinking warm water. Even warm up the water for my Iced tea, Questran, and Metamucil. If I drink any soda it is always at room temperature.Char


----------

